# GM CEO: next-generation Volt will see big price drop



## CHARGED EVs Magazine (Nov 14, 2011)

“In this next generation we think we can decrease the price on the order of $7,000 to $10,000, without decontenting." Newswire >


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

CHARGED EVs Magazine said:


> “In this next generation we think we can decrease the price on the order of $7,000 to $10,000, without decontenting." Newswire >


That ought to do wonders for the sales of the current model Volt. And what is with this quote


> ...we put the same technology, enhanced a bit. It can actually regenerate while you’re driving now.


 The guy must be an idiot


----------



## Snakub (Sep 8, 2008)

Free used condom anybody want it?!!


----------



## Mark C (Jun 25, 2010)

Didn't Nissan do that last year with the Leaf? Then they wondered why sales fell off.


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

As they make more and more of them, the R&D and machinery costs per car do come down.

And battery prices will probably be falling a little too.

I still think a lot of people around here will wait until there are some on the used car lots to buy. GM can't and doesn't want to make cars to meet that goal (anymore), but a lot of people will never buy a new car. Before Toyota/Honda started building specific cars to order and only in the quantities needed to keep resale prices up, GM/Ford would make all the cars they could and flood the dealer lots with cars that they had to sell at whatever price, and it would lower resale values for people who bought new. People here still expect the big deals and the $10,000-$15,000 used car that is 3 years old.


----------

